# pics requested



## TomD (Feb 25, 2013)

[attachment=19138][attachment=19139][attachment=19140][attachment=19141][attachment=19143][attachment=19144][attachment=19137]
Scott had mentioned there might be some good turning blanks in the piles if anyone is interested.
There are oak (red & white), cedar, apple, maple, cherry, and birch species.
If there are any size requests feel free to let me now. 










here are the pics that were requested of my processor and site


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

Impressive! So that's a firewood processor? I'm asking because I need to move the thread to an appropriate section and if that's a firewood processor I know where to put it. Thanks for the pics very nice operation there.


----------



## TomD (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Impressive! So that's a firewood processor? I'm asking because I need to move the thread to an appropriate section and if that's a firewood processor I know where to put it. Thanks for the pics very nice operation there.



thank you very much.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2013)

Good eye Rob ! I plan a trip to Tom's place soon. I haven't been there yet but he just in the next county. I think he has quite a few crotches that don't work for firewood processing that might find their way to WB. Did I understand that right Tom?


----------



## TomD (Feb 25, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Looks to pretty for fire wood. I have enough wood but this is the kind of things turners would be looking for. And of course any burls



that is cherry.


----------



## TomD (Feb 25, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Good eye Rob ! I plan a trip to Tom's place soon. I haven't been there yet but he just in the next county. I think he has quite a few crotches that don't work for firewood processing that might find their way to WB. Did I understand that right Tom?



yes


----------



## TomD (Feb 25, 2013)

TomD said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Good eye Rob ! I plan a trip to Tom's place soon. I haven't been there yet but he just in the next county. I think he has quite a few crotches that don't work for firewood processing that might find their way to WB. Did I understand that right Tom?
> ...


I also am picking up about 20 more loads of wood next week if you want to take a look at them. The trees are a mix of species.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 25, 2013)

Scott sounds like you found yourself a possible treasure chest!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Scott sounds like you found yourself a possible treasure chest!



Tommy is a little quiet - at least so far. I met him about a year ago. He is striving to use every portion of the tree he can. He processes it to fire wood, makes wood pellets out of the shavings and saw dust, - Tommy correct me if I'm wrong - but you are going to hire a sawyer to mill and you are going to build a kiln... He just had two parts of the tree that he didnt have a use for yet... root balls and crotches  So I said... "I have an idea  WB !


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like a veritable treasure chest of turnable goodies! Looking forward to possible giving a second life to some of the unsplittable bits!

If I understand that processor correctly, it cuts the logs to a set length and splits them before dumping them on a conveyer to be dropped in the truck. Pretty cool operation!


----------



## TomD (Mar 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Looks like a veritable treasure chest of turnable goodies! Looking forward to possible giving a second life to some of the unsplittable bits!
> 
> If I understand that processor correctly, it cuts the logs to a set length and splits them before dumping them on a conveyer to be dropped in the truck. Pretty cool operation!



Yes that is right


----------



## TomD (Mar 1, 2013)

TomD said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a veritable treasure chest of turnable goodies! Looking forward to possible giving a second life to some of the unsplittable bits!
> ...


And thank you


----------

